

Will Microsoft ever convince anyone to dump another browser for IE 8? - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/07/06/will-anyone-ever-abandon-another-browser-for-ie-8/

======
joechung
I'm just happy to see IE 6 on its way to oblivion.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Not so fast mister. At my job, IE7 remains a mere glimmer on the horizon.
Meanwhile 15k users suffer in silence.

~~~
eli
You are not alone. By my data, 1 in 5 gov't employees or contractors is stuck
on IE6.

------
rbanffy
At least one person I have met stated he ditched his Mac and Safari for a Dell
with Windows Vista and IE when Microsoft hired him. I am not saying Microsoft
can do it with everyone that doesn't use IE, but it certainly counts as
"anyone".

~~~
mrduncan
_when Microsoft hired him_ \- Interesting, but I'm not sure that will be a
very cost effective strategy for Microsoft.

------
rksprst
I love Outlook Web Access in IE. It doesn't fully work in other browsers. But
in IE, it seems faster and has pretty much the same features as the desktop
version.

------
eli
IE8 isn't terrible. I'm not planning to switch to it, but if I were already
using it (say, I just bought a new Windows PC) I'm not sure I'd bother
switching to something else either.

And hey, I'll gladly start using Bing if it spits out better results than
Google

------
vyrotek
I ditched firefox for the new IE a long time ago, but then I installed chrome.

